# New header for the forums



## mkellogg

Hi,

You have probably noticed the new header for the forums that matches the new design of the dictionaries.  It might take some time, but I think we will get used to that large search box.

The new search box will work slightly differently from the old one, at least for the now.  The default action is to open a new window (usually a tab) for your search.  Before, it would only open a new window if you clicked the New Window button.  Let me know if you like this or not.  I'm not sure if this will be better or worse for the users and may switch it back.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## miguel89

I like it very much. It looks less cluttered.


----------



## Hector9

I like the new header too, it will be very useful and quickier to find results


----------



## chamyto

I like it.


----------



## miguel89

I don't remember how it was before (my memory is that weak), but now the header is in English, even though I've set the forum language to Spanish. Just pointing it out.


----------



## dreamlike

The new header appeals to me very much, although it underwent a minor changes only, from what I can tell. Well, they make a difference.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mkellogg said:


> The default action is to open a new window (usually a tab) for your search.  Before, it would only open a new window if you clicked the New Window button.  Let me know if you like this or not.  I'm not sure if this will be better or worse for the users and may switch it back.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike



Personally I prefer the way it used to be.
When I want the search to open a new window, I click on "new window"


----------



## Pixie5008

I personally would prefer that it does not open a search in a new window. I never had any trouble with the way it used to work, but now I end up with a window with tons of undesired tabs in it. Usually when I conduct a new search, it means I am either finished with the previous search or my term did not come back with the desired result, so I have no desire to save the old search. 

The problem I see now is that there seems to be no way to conduct a new search without opening a new window and I find it a bit confusing that it works differently in the dictionary than in the forum. 

Aesthetically, though, I like the look a lot.


----------



## JillN

I've tried searching for "new window" or "new window button" with no luck, so hopefully I am not repeating what others may have said...

Why do I only get a "new window" button instead of a "search button" after the first search? I really don't need or want a new window for every search. Maybe some users like it, but can't we have both? Closing windows repeatedly so I can do a new search is very time-consuming and irritating. 

Other than that, everything seems good to me. Thanks.


----------



## translator.cat

Hello.

My problem is: (1) I am in the main page, (2) I click on a "Forum  discussions" entry, and (3) when I write down a new search text at the  "Dictionary and thread title search" window, the results of my intended  search open in a new tab. I think it wasn't like that before --I would  like to stay in the same tab all the time.

Thanks!


----------



## Pixie5008

The latest new update works great for me! Thanks for listening!


----------

